#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Ubud, Bali

## armstrong

Help!   I need a hotel for 3 nights in Ubud for early October.   Mr. Aging One gave me a name of one that looked luverly but the bastards haven't replied yet.   Any recommendations?

I need a pool, a nice(ish) room and not to far from anything.   max 1500bht a night.

 :UK:

----------


## Mid

> Any recommendations?



Ubud Hotels: Check Out 111 hotels, with 21,084 Reviews - TripAdvisor

----------


## Dillinger

^ might as well have told him to

Just Fucking Google It

----------


## kingwilly

The Ubud writers festival is on then, I think there's also an ASEAN or APEC meeting (they are closing the airport for two days because of this) and the Miss Universe/World has just relocated there due to threats from hardliners else where. (though they'll be in Nusa Dua). 

Point is accommodation will be scarce, so take whatever you can get. I havent got any specific recommendations, stayed a couple of times; most places are pretty nice. But be sure to enquire about how far out of Ubud they actually are (or are not) and ask about free shuttle services into Ubud. (or you can hire a car and driver for around $30 per day).

1500 baht should cover a decent place.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Terry57 is the full bottle on all things bali i reckon, he should have a few suggestions

----------


## kingwilly

Mind you, Terry stays in 100 baht shacks with fan only, not sure I'd want to stay in any of his recommendations.

----------


## aging one

I just cancelled my reservation at the Tegal Sari in Ubud. We cant go. The kids have some exams that just cant be missed.

----------


## armstrong

> Ubud Hotels: Check Out 111 hotels, with 21,084 Reviews - TripAdvisor


twat.






> I just cancelled my reservation at the Tegal Sari in Ubud. We cant go. The kids have some exams that just cant be missed.


shame.  the hotel got back to me but they are full.   ended up booking this place..

Y Resort Ubud | A Private Balinese Oasis

----------


## Mid

> Originally Posted by Mid Ubud Hotels: Check Out 111 hotels, with 21,084 Reviews - TripAdvisor
> 			
> 		
> 
> twat.



“Cheap , not so cheerful...” 

  Reviewed 3 September 2013  

   Avergae rooms in a quiet section of Ubud. resort itself is picturesque  with lovely attentive staff. 

Room lacks personality and smells damp. 

But  it was clean and adequate. 

However teh air conditioning unit was so  loud it sounded like a Force 5 hurricane in our room. 

Pool appeared a  bit grubby. grounds were beautifully manicured though and it made a... 

Y Resort Ubud (Bali): See 66 Reviews and 44 Photos - TripAdvisor

----------


## kingwilly

Presumably my advice wasn't needed.

----------


## terry57

> Mind you, Terry stays in 100 baht shacks with fan only, not sure I'd want to stay in any of his recommendations.



No I don't Willy, you nasty little bastard.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dillinger

Should have listened to mid  :Smile: 




> “Not a good choice”





> “The worst dining experience of our honeymoon”





> “Terrible food and service”





> “AWFUL, STAY AWAY FROM THIS PLACE”





> “Large cockroach in the room.”





> 6 foot crocodile in bathroom





> “Disappointing restaurant”





> “Do not come here!”





> “A Damp Squib.”





> “Won't be back!”


Disappointing restaurant - Y Resort Ubud, Ubud Traveller Reviews - TripAdvisor

----------


## armstrong

> Point is accommodation will be scarce, so take whatever you can get.





> the hotel got back to me but they are full. ended up booking this place..





> Presumably my advice wasn't needed.


I think I took your advice...

----------


## armstrong

from trip advisor..




> My "tofu steak" was just terrible


surprised!?!?!

----------


## chassamui

> My "tofu steak" was just terrible


WTF is tofu steak? Is it used to kill vegetarian vampires?

----------


## patsycat

I'd be more worried about the 6 foot crocodile in the bathroom.

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> Point is accommodation will be scarce, so take whatever you can get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh crap, does that mean this Y-hktel disaster is partially my fault then? 

 :Sorry:

----------


## armstrong

yes,  you are now fully responsible for me having a crap time.  :Smile:

----------


## armstrong

i am a little concerned it's going to be a bit 'hippy'.    drugs i could deal with,  peace, love, happiness and twats playing guitars i'm not sure i can stand.

----------


## aging one

It aint gonna be like that. Hippy business people. Nah you will love it. But make sure you bring a bottle or two of spirits, very expensive there. Add that to the Bintang beer and you will get a buzz.

----------


## kingwilly

> i am a little concerned it's going to be a bit 'hippy'.    drugs i could deal with,  peace, love, happiness and twats playing guitars i'm not sure i can stand.



Erm, why are you going to Ubud then?  :rofl: 

Though it's more busloads of koreans and chinese now with loads and loads of painting shops, art shops, incense and book stores.

There are some good suckling pig and pig bbq restaurants (bit of a rarity here), monkey forest is worth an hour or two walk. Rafting trips and trekking trips are done daily and worth while. Coffee plantations nearby offer tastings, there's also a nearby volcano (1/2 day or full day trip i think), Balinese temples always interesting and there are several (or hundreds) in Ubud. (Wear long pants to get in).

Nightlife in ubud consists of chatting over dinner or a wine. That's it, no bars or clubs

but 

only an hour or two from Sanur (marine park, safari park, bird and reptile parks)

only 2-3 hours from Kuta/Seminyak/Legian with all they have to offer.

----------


## armstrong

Our nice reasonable time of take off/landing was switched to the unholy hour of 12:45-6:00am due to the wonderful APEC summit-or-other.  and having worked all day and not being much of a night owl it was an uncomfortable sleep through the cramped flight.

we arrived at 6am and picked up by the hotel.  at the hotel by 8am but due to the change we arrived rather early so had to wait for the room to be ready.   fortunately it was only an hour and we had some breakfast and I fell fast asleep on the sun beds next to the pool.

the hotel we booked was Y Resort (Y Resort Ubud | A Private Balinese Oasis) but they emailed a few days before we left apologizing that they had double booked so put us in the apparently more expensive Buwana Hotel (Bhuwana Ubud Hotel).


outside the room




inside (it was a lot prettier but we went straight to sleep after getting in...)




the view outside





it had a bath!  :smile2::righton:




We spent the first day in the hotel,  eating, sleeping and sitting by the pool.












took a small walk around,  the hotel was surrounded by rice fields.






The 2nd and 3rd day we went into the center of Ubud for a walk about,  but pregnant wifey is still rather sick so we didn't do a lot.  lots of eating, napping and sitting by the pool.

not being a great fan of food i stuck to what i knew...






wifeys




mine








the beer was nice.






A bit heart attack inducing putting everything on the room bill and then getting a bill for 1million + :hilarious:

we had a good time, relaxing and nice to get away to appreciate home a bit more.


the flight home was pretty horrible.  listening to the wife dry heave into a sick bag is not something i wish to ever encounter again.   should have unpacked me headphones...


i paid for the visa on arrival with THB (which i think cost more than USD or IDR),   same with the exit tax.

----------


## chassamui

Proper bloke review. Well done.

I always thought it was compulsory on here to have a picture of the bog?

----------


## kingwilly

Good pics, interesting that you were allowed to pay with Thai baht; that's new.

no white water rafting?

----------


## armstrong

> no white water rafting?


bubbles in the bath is as close as i got.

----------


## kingwilly

Pregnant wife probably not a good idea either. ..

----------


## terry57

> Nightlife in ubud consists of chatting over dinner or a wine. That's it, no bars or clubs




Bullshit Willy,

Jeez I thought you where well tuned in on Bali. Granted there are no clubs but stroll down Monkey Forrest road in the evening and there's plenty of little pubs with quite a few pumping out some cracking live music.

Actually the best blues band in Bali is based in UBUD.

----------


## terry57

> bubbles in the bath is as close as i got.


Holly shit mate.   I realize you are an Aussie but that farang food you where eating looks positively ghastly.

All that great Bali food and your eating that stuff  :Confused: 

Whatever EH.  :Smile:

----------


## Phuketrichard

have to agree about the western food, glad it was u eating it, not me.  Balinese food, (especially the fish)  and gado gado is delicious.

Last time i was there ( 2005) found plenty of small clubs

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> 
> 
> Nightlife in ubud consists of chatting over dinner or a wine. That's it, no bars or clubs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess I'm wrong then, haven't been to Ubud for a number of years as it's not really my scene. Happy to be corrected though.

----------


## chassamui

> Happy to be corrected though


Someone should frame that quote.

I always thought Armstrong was a Brit who grew up in Singers where his expat parents worked?
That's prolly enough of a mongrel to be counted as an Aussie.  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

Not even gonna bite at that one.

----------


## armstrong

> All that great Bali food and your eating that stuff





> have to agree about the western food, glad it was u eating it, not me. Balinese food, (especially the fish) and gado gado is delicious.


i'm not a big fan of 'trying new things'.   plus rice is shit.

wife wasn't impressed either with the food.  not spicy enough apparently.





> I always thought Armstrong was a Brit who grew up in Singers where his expat parents worked?


I am a Brit.   but I grew up in Norwich/Hull.   so still a mongrel  :St George: 


...lots of people seem to think i'm an Aussie in real life..

----------


## terry57

> ...lots of people seem to think I'm an Aussie in real life..



You're a very lucky fella then EH. 

Don't want people thinking you're a nasty, pasty, sock and sandle wearing Pom.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

